# Flightdeck wiring harness



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

Does anyone know for sure which Flightdeck wiring harness works with 105 ST-5600 10-speed shifters? The Shimano site says the SM-SC70 is for Ultegra and Dura-Ace 10-speed and the SC-6501 for the older 105 ST-5500 shifters (9-speed), but it's not clear which works with the 10-speed 105 stuff.

So is it the SM-SC70 or SC-6500/6501?


----------

